# ~Poundstone versus Pudzianowski 2008 WSM FINALS~



## WesleyInman (Jan 12, 2014)

This is my long time training partner and close  friend Derek Poundstone.  He is a WSM competitor for anyone in the strength world you may know him.

This was 2008 WSM finals.  The winner of this event would win the title of Worlds Strongest Man for the year 2008.  It came down to the final seconds of the Atlas Stone run.  Besides Travis Ortmayer, Derek was probably the best Atlas Stone lifter in this time era.

Derek actually has a 2 ft tall x 6 foot wide picture of this blown up in his house..the last few seconds as a reminder.  He really took this hard, rightfully so.

I asked him what happened and he said, "it was raining that day, and the stone slipped".  So that is the truth behind this video.

One of the most memorable moments in Worlds Strongest Man history..never before has there been an ending so close that would determine the winner by a mere second.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVcZlrWavUk


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2014)

No kidding,  your training partner!   I remember watching that and going crazy.   As much as I loved Mariusz,  couldn't help but go with Derek.  He would have had it had it not slipped.  Wesley,  have you met or trained with others like Bill Kasmier or Mark Phillipe?


----------



## WesleyInman (Jan 12, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> No kidding,  your training partner!   I remember watching that and going crazy.   As much as I loved Mariusz,  couldn't help but go with Derek.  He would have had it had it not slipped.  Wesley,  have you met or trained with others like Bill Kasmier or Mark Phillipe?



Yes  I work for WSM in the US..so I have been fortunate enough to meet, hang out with and even train with most of the guys...

Mark Phillipe I haven't seen in several years to be honest..

Kazmaier..I have worked with him numerous times....

The WSM family is a very close knit family...everyone is very open and willing to take the time to sit and help you, or discuss strategy unlike my BBing days.

Even Pudzianowski is decent in the past 2 years..he used to be ridiculous..Wouldn't even speak to the other athletes..but once Derek beat him he has come around quite a bit...

This 2008 contest was heartbreaking..even now I see it and I cringe...I feel so bad for him..that was his year for a fact.  He had Pudz..one of the legends of the sport.


----------



## psych (Jan 12, 2014)

that's nuts


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah that was nuts. Good to see u pop in Wesley!


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 12, 2014)

One of the most exciting WSMs in history.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome one


----------



## gobot (Jan 13, 2014)

I love reading articles about Derek every time he's in Flex.  He's definitely one of my favs.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 14, 2014)

damn ! that was so .........so close


----------

